# Will my Russian tortoises get lonely if separated?



## ambernh (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm starting my second year of uni and am out of halls of residence and into a house where I could potentially hide a tortoise in the garden. My family do not look after my tortoises properly; they only really got fed and watered when I came home every other week (a huge source of guilt all year), but there are weeds and things about in the garden so I guess they don't starve. I cant afford the time and money to look after both of them at uni but one of the tortoises had the bottom of its beak ripped off by tortoise no. 3 (who we had to give away as he was too violent), and she eats a lot more if shes hand fed, and it can be hard to make sure she gets enough food as the other tortoise can eat much faster. Anyway, I want to take her so I can give her the constant attention she needs but im worried that they might suffer from it because they follow eachother all day and sleep basically on top of eachother and its really cute but I dont know if it makes them happier or if they just do it for some other reason. Theyre about 4 years old.

Anyway I'm just not sure what to do, please help!

(Shes a cutie)


----------



## G-stars (Oct 4, 2014)

Tortoises are naturally solitary animals so they will be fine if separated. 


— Gus


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi Amber, and welcome to the Forum!

I'm afraid that you're putting YOUR human feelings onto your tortoise. Tortoises don't feel that way. They LIKE to be alone. Tortoises are territorial and they want to be the only tortoise in their territory. By all means, if you can provide a natural environment with plenty of UVB, take it with you! Don't worry about it being lonely. It won't be.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Oct 6, 2014)

Hmm, yes, could you take her with you? Then you could ensure she could get the proper care and attention she 'needs' to be healthy. What would happen to your other tort? Would your familt take care to look after him? 
The thing is, tortoises are solitary animals. They enjoy being alone. This may seem like a sad and lonely existence, bu they thrive alone. Some tortoises do okay in 'herds' like refoot tortoises or larger species, but tortoises are meant to be alone. hehehe, naturally, tortoises are loners! (so are turtles, really) 
If you feel like they aren't getting care (which it sounds like) at home, take them with you. If they are going to be living out in a garden, two won't be much more of a stress than one (IMHO, so please don't take that badly!)


----------



## Tom (Oct 26, 2014)

To answer the thread title: No. They will not get lonely.

The following behavior you are seeing is tortoise aggression. The follower is telling the other one to get out of its territory. If you separate them, they will both be getting what they want and will be quite happy.


----------

